# ***Custom Fabrication parts picture thread*** Badass hardware only!



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)




----------



## dubtec (Sep 5, 2007)




----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

These are all incredible:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## angrymadeJESSE (Feb 2, 2012)

Faaarreeeaaakkkkin amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## 69stibug (Feb 3, 2012)

Very nice


It's not how we fall which defines us but how we rise after falling


----------



## Jetta603 (Jan 29, 2012)

wow amazing. Parts look incredible


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Lots of bad-ass welding here. How 'bout some CNC action?

Intake flange on CNC









Finished intake flange









Here's a water flange:
Printed part for test fitting









Billet machined part (5 axis, 2 setups)









Polished









Anodized









Installed









-Alex


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

20v_boost said:


> Billet machined part (5 axis, 2 setups)


Nice piece of kit. Would this be commercially available? I'm rebuilding a 16v at the minute and I've already had to buy a new plastic one but I'm thinking metal would be more futureproof.


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

I doubt anyone would pay what it would cost to make these like I did. A better way would be to machine the flange and weld the rest together. Either way it would be close to a hundred bucks. The plastic one is $8.

-Alex


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

20v_boost said:


> I doubt anyone would pay what it would cost to make these like I did. A better way would be to machine the flange and weld the rest together. Either way it would be close to a hundred bucks. The plastic one is $8.
> 
> -Alex


Easier way, not better.

I would pay 100 for that work of art. Seriously! Don't underestimate the price some people would pay to do things right. You should see what it would take to produce a batch of them, then talk to James aka Dogger at Spoonfed Tuning to market these properly here on the tex. 

Nice freaking work!

:beer::beer:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Someone knows how to do **** right  :thumbup:


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

sdezego said:


> Easier way, not better.
> 
> I would pay 100 for that work of art. Seriously! Don't underestimate the price some people would pay to do things right. You should see what it would take to produce a batch of them, then talk to James aka Dogger at Spoonfed Tuning to market these properly here on the tex.
> 
> ...


I think it would be interesting to simplify the design of them slightly and I think they be worth producing. Yes $100 may seem expensive but to be honest, I think if they could be made for about maybe $60 you'd be able to sell plenty. I wouldn't hesitate to pay for one.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

This might fit..:snowcool:

*2007/2008 CBR600RR Exhaust Build:*
Myself and another memeber put this bad boy together a while back for my 2007 cbr600rr race bike- thought i would post it up! My buddy is the welding master, i am simply the sherpa! :laugh:

Exhaust is SS steel with 4-1 header and 2.5" after collector with V-Band connection (yes on a bike haha). We also made CNC machined header clips (hold header to engine).This was matted to a 2.5" two borthers exhaust. Simply a for fun test go at an exahust build. Made less power down low and moved the power band way high- gained few WHP after 9000rpm. Ended up taking it off and running a two borthers header back as it yeilded better mid range which is what i needed. Never the less...and amazing build and learning experience. 

Custom 4-1 Collector:









Jig:









Sooo Fresh and Sooo Clean:









Up Pipe:









Done!:









On Bike:









Comments are welcome!:laugh:


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

So you guys got me thinking about that water flange. The one I made does not replace stock, it takes a different path to go around the tensioner. I'm guessing that most people would want to customize theirs too so this is what I came up with. You buy the flange and weld on your own pipes, AN connectors, whatever you need. The flange costs much less to machine than the whole part and can probably sell for $50. Would there be any real interest in this?











-Alex

PS. sweet collector on that bike exhaust. I once welded up a collector but I'm too embarrassed to show pictures of it


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

20v_boost said:


> So you guys got me thinking about that water flange. The one I made does not replace stock, it takes a different path to go around the tensioner. I'm guessing that most people would want to customize theirs too so this is what I came up with. You buy the flange and weld on your own pipes, AN connectors, whatever you need. The flange costs much less to machine than the whole part and can probably sell for $50. Would there be any real interest in this?


I'm fitting ITBs to my 16v so it would be of interest for me to have something like that. What about putting either and inner or outer thread on the flange so a compression fitting could be screwed into it and it would allow the user to put a 45 degree or 90 degree bend or even a T piece onto it?

What obstructions do we need to consider? Alternator, lower intake manifold, oil dipstick tube....

I think I need to go out to my garage and have a look amy my head and block again.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> ok this last pic is rough shape of plenum, the front of it is 12" from the head..... Im a little worried about overal height and the hood, sinse the hood slopes torward the front...... Half of me wants to make a card board template that we would be able to attatch and let you shut your hood and see if it smashes.... id hate to do all the work and be cuttin stuff apart, this is the problem with doin this type of stuff and not having a car here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Making some more progress, any thoughts on the above?....


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

20v_boost said:


> Installed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work
I am a huge fan of counter boreing to "hide" the head of the bolts. Might be an option for you to cut down on machine time and make a cool "flush" part.


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

INA said:


> Nice work
> I am a huge fan of counter boreing to "hide" the head of the bolts. Might be an option for you to cut down on machine time and make a cool "flush" part.


What about a few pics of that 6 cylinder dry sump system of yours? And a price?


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Bazmcc said:


> What about a few pics of that 6 cylinder dry sump system of yours? And a price?


The VR6 kit?


----------



## Bazmcc (Jan 11, 2005)

INA said:


> The VR6 kit?


Yes please. I've only seen a pic of the sump. It looks like a nice piece of kit.

It's the sort of thing I'd love to build (or afford to build) into my mk2 vr6.

And it would fit into this thread nicely.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

Bazmcc said:


> Yes please. I've only seen a pic of the sump. It looks like a nice piece of kit.
> 
> It's the sort of thing I'd love to build (or afford to build) into my mk2 vr6.
> 
> And it would fit into this thread nicely.


Hmmm....ill upload some images when I get around to it but the kit is incomplete without the proper crank pulley.


----------



## dasbeast3.0 (Aug 15, 2007)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v739/kinkbmxkid/Fabrication Shots/DSC03707.jpg

Scrolling through here and said wait, thats my trunk and stewart I/C pump! (nothing was really fab'd, just reducers on the pump)

A guy named Donny Bailey made the tank up... incredible welder. 

Lots of cool stuff in here, keep it coming :thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

dasbeast3.0 said:


> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v739/kinkbmxkid/Fabrication Shots/DSC03707.jpg
> 
> Scrolling through here and said wait, thats my trunk and stewart I/C pump! (nothing was really fab'd, just reducers on the pump)
> 
> ...


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

this car has changed.


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

Heres a LS3 Camaro build I'm on. Haven't touched a VAG in a while.


----------



## speeding-g6O (Nov 22, 2011)

nice work Mr Thornton!!!!!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

I like this thread! great work guys


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

I have so much respect for those of you that can weld, I really am hoping I can save up for a welder this year and start practicing:thumbup:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

02vwgolf said:


> I have so much respect for those of you that can weld, I really am hoping I can save up for a welder this year and start practicing:thumbup:


 Me too, mad props to all the badass fabricators out there.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Jay.... Its work like that, that inspires me to get better each day! Just looked through all your pics on cardomain, wow!!!! Im gonna go out in the garage and bang my head against my work bench now:banghead: lol


----------



## California Jay (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks Nub, you guys on all the fab forums keep me sharp. Here's one more to keep you practicing.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

To the Top!!!


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

some nice parts guys


----------



## Brian.G (May 8, 2010)

E39 M5 diff rear cover/hanger, Material, 6 series Alloy + PrePreg CF






























Brian,


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Brian your work is exceptional...


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Sexy!


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Sexy!


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

nubVR said:


> Sexy!


 :beer:


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Ill add a few


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Damn!!! Very nice!!!! 

Threw this exhaust together for the the TT silverado Dual 4" to single 5"


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you!!!

Finished the a few days ago. Working on some 18T and VR manifolds at the moment


----------



## 20v_boost (Jan 29, 2002)

Freaking awesome. I love the rainbow look of clean stainless welds.

Do you grind the flange flat after you weld it? I faced mine after welding and was glad I did. Then again, I was using schedule 40 pipe which may have had the upper hand against the flange.

-Alex


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

We surface all the flanges after welding to ensure its flat. We also use Sch 40


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

custom shift tower for the new sequential shifter setup.... made by Nubworks aka Justin aka "nubVR"










and putting in the rivnuts to old fashioned way. manually. no special tool needed


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Thats bad a$$ :thumbup:


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

18Ts done


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Man, that work is badass...... Makes me feel like a dip****! Good job:thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

nubVR said:


> Man, that work is badass...... Makes me feel like a dip****! Good job:thumbup:


 Hah, I was going to say the same thing about your AL TIG work


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Been working on this a couple of months ago  




























Made it in my parents garage, with only anglegrinder at hand to cut all the bends etc (sucks bigtime) 

Also did a custom front end, wich resulted in creating a hellaluva amount of space for the intake.


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Nice!!!!!! What do you have in mind for intake? I might have something you could use


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Got my eye out for the R flanges


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Hoping maybe next weekend we will have one........... Some cool stuff from this weekends work 









90mm hemi flange, Aba plenum plates, OBD2 Vr6 with O-ring grooves, and 16v head flanges


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

nubVR said:


> Nice!!!!!! What do you have in mind for intake? I might have something you could use


 I'm not sure yet, i've got a SS baseplate that i can bolt to the stock lower manifold + all the stacks etc. In SS. 
Weight and heatsoak wise Stainless wouldn't be the best route. But it's the only material i can work with at home, with my car at hand for fitment.


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Working on a DP flange for my Starion. Need to build a nice exh and IC setup for this thing! Had a buddy rapid prototype me one and draw it up


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

Nubworks shifter tower in and tested. 

sequential shifting, no-lift-style, here i come! 

and dont hate on my fuzzy skull pants. my son plays a huge part in my life and if he picks something out, i wont turn him down and disappoint him and not wear them....


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Helped IAmTheNacho ditch his ATP logger for a real set up today


----------



## ALRDesign (Nov 5, 2008)

I'll play 










Exhaust flanges for Toyota Tundra headers, and a 16 gauge template for gasket cutting. 304L SS










MK2/MK3 Brake Booster delete/Wilwood and Tilton manual master cylinder mounting plate. 6061 AL










Parts of a MK2/MK3 camber plate kit. 2024 AL










R36 to R32 intake manifold conversion flange. Allows use of a R32 SRI on a 3.6L head.










Coolant block off plate and flange for an FSI block. 6061 AL










R36 intake manifold flange, with transitions to allow the mating of round tubing to the square ports. Done on a 3 axis CNC. 6061 AL



















3 bolt exhaust flanges. 304L SS


----------



## AceWaters (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't think this qualifies as being "badass" and it certainly is not on the level of all the other excellent work in this thread, but I'm proud of it. Novice welder and my first time welding aluminum. Miller Diversion 185.

Had to modify my intake manifold to clear the compressor housing and hook up to an AWIC. 









This thread is an inspiration and reminds me that I have a lot to learn. :thumbup:


----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

Looks good, way to get started man👍


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Working on our FRS for the Modified Magazine Tuner Shootout in 2 weeks


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

TheZooKeeper said:


> Working on our FRS for the Modified Magazine Tuner Shootout in 2 weeks


my hardware never made it in here; might as well show it off too for you guys!


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Damn I wish I could have shot it here


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

TheZooKeeper said:


> Damn I wish I could have shot it here


me too! LOL....but we are pulling the motor next couple weeks to do the new head studs, so maybe i can have Lee's wife shoot a few...she is handy with the camera!

p.s. - bummed im not going to make it out there for the shootout, i wanted to come out there with Lee


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Ya would have been nice but we can meet on something else man!


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

had to build a fuel cell. and i use whatever i have layin around. thise thing was a huge reflector for lighting at a plant i worked at and they scrapped it cuz it threw too many shadows. i kept a chunk and have been nibbling away at it.

made the basic shape to fit in the location i have to work with. fitted it all up and had my buddy nearby tack it together. then had Nubvr weld it out like always!!





































test fit before final welding










fitted the pick up tubes to pull as low as i can get.










welded out and putting the parts in it.










fitted in place and working on the fuel lines.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

what's the npsh on an 044?


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

ya got me, i am pretty sure they arent designed for lift/pull to a great extent but rather push. i have always run these like this. and they have always worked flawlessly.

i do not know what the suction rating is on the pumps, and i thought npsh was more describing an attribute of the liquid/medium and not the pump itself? but it does have some significance....

i dont let it get too low in the cell, and it has a vent which allows atmosphere into the cell so it doesnt suck in on itself.

but it is not so much designed to pull fuel at a "low fuel" situation, more to make sure it pulls from the lowest point and any errant bubbles that may be in the fuel itself from the return are not inadvertently sucked in.....

i could run without the two blue fittings and be just fine, and it will work just like it does now. this gives just a tiny bit more depth a bubble has to travel downward fighting the urge to rise to the surface before it gets sucked in.

the cell is narrower at the bottom, and space did not dictate me making a sump in the bottom for just the pumps while still holding the volume it does. i actually envisioned the dry sump reservoir next to it, but alas that is not happening so i have two other locations to play with that before moving it inside the car and to the rear. just waiting on the tank.


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Oh no doubt. I wasn't being critical of the design or the fittings. More a question of curiosity. 

I run them them open inlet at the bottom of tanks.

I see stuff like this and wonder some times.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

only way i can see that working is if the lines running into the top is internally tubed to go to the floor, and they would need primed for the first use. knd of like how a low point drain wont drain if it has a section above the level of whatever fluid. UNTIL you start the siphon on it then it will drain you OUT, like draining a waterbed.


but all that math and stuff is way to technical for me..... i am just a construction guy who has taken lots of what he does for work and applied it on a smaller scale at home is all.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

@thezookeeper ,remember this 5 cylinder manifold you guys made from like 4 years ago? im about to throw this on my 2.5l, and let me say that this manifold is some badass fabrication. :thumbup: :thumbup: to Ronnie and his amazing fab skills. awesome FR-S build btw! 

 
tubular manifold 3 by dhenr012, on Flickr 

 
merge collector 5 into 1 by dhenr012, on Flickr 

 
P1040019 by dhenr012, on Flickr 

 
P1040007 by dhenr012, on Flickr


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

That waste gate placement is begging for boost creep. Just a heads up

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks a lot better than 100% of the 5cly stuff out on the market and that was made 4 years ago. We are revisiting the 2.5L this week as well


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

agreed. Log manifolds ftl


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

I dont understand why the VAG crowd is so stuck on logs. We picked up spool swapping from an ATP 1.8T log to the tubular one I posted on page 2. Nothing else was changed. Car can actually breath now.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

custom AWIC outlet plate...... 03boosted made. 

and some steering arms EDM cut, for some custom coilovers i make. the plates for the coilover sleeves.... it was much easier to have him machine them than me to hole-saw them out like normal. and since he was bored at work over the weekend he put them on an EDM machine  said it took about 50 minutes per, and i told him the rest i can cut by hand LOL. 

and using Koni Sports. adjustable rebound  















































forgot some current pics of the AWIC. 

and Justin, aka nubVR, came down to my house to get some of this AWIC piping knocked out. partway thru it we decided on something really different and REALLY COOL, so we stopped at the inlet stuff. Chris (03boosted) made the part, then we will work on it when he comes back down again. cant wait to see that part. 




























the little circles of cardboard are to set the correct space for the coupler ferrules. 










and dont hate on my home Ghetto-fab radius work. this is the inlet to the AWIC. wait until you see what Chris builds for the outlet side. its gonna be badass. 





















oh yeah.. and the new AWIC outlet flange.... whipped up something to smooth the flow coming out of this beastie. nubVR and 03boosted designed. GREAT JOB! 























































also made and mounted the coolant reservoir and overflow. using stuff i already have laying around, cutting it to modify and fit.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

awesome, I like this thread. 



TheZooKeeper said:


> I dont understand why the VAG crowd is so stuck on logs. We picked up spool swapping from an ATP 1.8T log to the tubular one I posted on page 2. Nothing else was changed. Car can actually breath now.


 ....because they are cheap and still support a decent amount of power, and they rarely ever crack... lets be honest, the ATP mani is not a 'great' designed log but it works.... and vag owners are cheap as **** (mostly lol)...they'll spend $3g on wheels but want a turbo setup for $1500 wtf :screwy:


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

word..... 

Lol, Richard. You guys stole my awic air line idea.


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

which, having the bellmouth on the outlet? we forgot the original ones i cut off the Precsion AWIC setup or i would have just used one of them..... 

this was cooler to do soooooo. 

unless it was routing, but mine has been routed like this for 4+ years. 

:wave: 

PS: its Aaron


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

The big ass bell months on the awic pipes.

PS I know 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

12V T4 44


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

GTijoejoe said:


> they'll spend $3g on wheels but want a turbo setup for $1500 wtf :screwy:


 
Troof :thumbup:


----------



## arcticcat93 (Oct 26, 2009)

Just some phone pics of some VW parts ive recently made. 

Reproduction mk1 waterneck done on the cnc mill and lathe, ready for welding









02a short shifter made for cae shifter setup made from 304 stainless









Random mill engraving


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

New 5cyl collector


----------



## Bx V-dubber (Dec 17, 2010)

geez! i always was tempted to get a tig and start learning but after checking out this thread I dont know if I should be inspired or scared. i cant see one single flaw in any of the pics. awesome work guys and great thread! :beer:


----------



## pluck yew (Oct 23, 2011)

and to think we even went corner to corner 

everyone likes pictures.





































AWIC


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Finally got vortex to get back to us about advertising  Time to whore out some parts 

SC300 catch can we did for a buddy over at Injector Dynamics. 2JZGTE swap with a ton of our fab'd parts soon too


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

somehow i have never posted some photos in this thread........ 

i built 100% of this in house..everything from design, cnc and welding of all parts to complete the job ... solid axle swap for a Chevy 2500hd. no more ifs junk......










some pieces before going to get powder coated.










some custom sway-bar work



















beefed up track bar bracket










rad mount w/ built-in fan mount



















small project that got whipped out last night

started like this










ended up like this










i really dig the others in this threads work, ill have to do better at taking photos of the stuff coming across my work station.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

2.5L


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## 03boosted (Sep 19, 2009)

Alot of nice stuff in here. guess ill play 

Last weekends fun.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Wrapping up a F86 UEL Header this week


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2013)

Customer stopped in today with his Evo 8. Made 450awhp with our manifold and an FR Black


----------



## 03boosted (Sep 19, 2009)

Die for RMR tubing


----------



## Brian.G (May 8, 2010)

Please send your mill vices to me:beer::thumbup::wave: 

Brian,


----------



## bopper (Mar 30, 2004)

24v vr6 turbo header I'm making for my car. Thanks to INA for the ss flange


----------



## alex gee (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## alex gee (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## Brian.G (May 8, 2010)

Alex, wanna get together and build a spaceship?

Brian,:beer:


----------



## corymnr (Jun 2, 2008)

fantastic work fellas, i had an instructor in college that was able to tig aluminum foil together, which i found to be pretty amazing


----------



## alex gee (Oct 8, 2010)

Brian.G said:


> Alex, wanna get together and build a spaceship?
> 
> Brian,:beer:


For sure, would love to tackle any project with you as my guidance.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

:screwy:


alex gee said:


> For sure, would love to tackle any project with you as my guidance.


 :beer:


----------



## carrolltoncorrado (Aug 8, 2002)

Some parts from our Rabbit!

ABA SRI

















































Custom Dash


----------



## Whitbread (Dec 19, 2007)

Needs a few things cleaned up, good enough for my summer daily right now though.


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Whitbread said:


> Needs a few things cleaned up, good enough for my summer daily right now though.


Glad to see the car back in your hands.:beer:


----------



## Whitbread (Dec 19, 2007)

3L3M3NT said:


> Glad to see the car back in your hands.:beer:


Me too, it is such a blast to drive. I get more looks in it than my rado; the turbo noises it makes are unreal.


----------



## _Growler (Apr 28, 2007)

Are you bringing this to Fest?


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

Whitbread said:


> Me too, it is such a blast to drive. I get more looks in it than my rado; the turbo noises it makes are unreal.


:laugh::laugh:

i was wondering when you would get it back!

speaking of noises....there is an over pass here in town, 6 lanes....was out driving sunday went under it, was able to hammer on the car in 3rd gear and let off right under the middle....CRAZY SOUNDS


----------



## Whitbread (Dec 19, 2007)

_Growler said:


> Are you bringing this to Fest?


 Leaving 7am Friday monring !


fouckhest said:


> :laugh::laugh:
> 
> i was wondering when you would get it back!
> 
> speaking of noises....there is an over pass here in town, 6 lanes....was out driving sunday went under it, was able to hammer on the car in 3rd gear and let off right under the middle....CRAZY SOUNDS


You know exactly the crazy noises I'm talking about! Everybody's heard a blowoff, the noises that come out of the tailpipe are something else .


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

Working on a motorsport shifter

starting with a rough cut block

























done.









I machined the main pivot hole larger for use with a brass or nylon bushing
2nd piece









done









last piece I need to make is the shifter rod.
Going to get working on this soon I hope.


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Finally getting somewhere with the intake. Manifold is with compensated runners inside.


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

^^^why did you build this out of steel?


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Because i don't have a AC/DC Tig welder, and i can't afford one


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

pimS said:


> Because i don't have a AC/DC Tig welder, and i can't afford one


send it on down, i'll remake it out of aluminum and tig it up


----------



## pimS (Jan 7, 2009)

Let me just throw it acros the ocean

Thanks for the offer. But ill just wait and see how it turns out. If it turns out to be a heatsoak nightmare i'll figure something out to build an alu one.


----------



## Whitbread (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ryscorewell (Dec 20, 2005)




----------



## nubVR (Apr 25, 2004)

ABA SRI

















































Very nice! Glad to see the flange working!


----------



## haggardfab (Mar 11, 2008)

I wanna play too...


----------



## weiRtech (Jan 17, 2006)

great work, you guys should submit some of this stuff to www.fabricationlife.com

here is some of mine.


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Helping a friend build a exhaust manifold for his mk1 r32 4motion!
Progress pics. Awaiting some parts to complete. Turbo is a Precision 7275.
Sorry for the crappy pics!


----------



## Brian.G (May 8, 2010)

An Idea that came to me 2 months ago that I just had to see through, 














































:wave:

Brian,


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Now thats proper showing off  Very nice work :thumbup:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Dang that came out nice!


----------



## Brian.G (May 8, 2010)

sdezego said:


> Dang that came out nice!


Thanks Guys:thumbup: Now FS - decided it was too good to shelve,

Brian,


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

Done with welding. Only WG pipe left to fabricate as soon as we know where to locate the wastegate.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

nothing major, just the normally daily grind.
custom exhaust on a A3 audi. 2.5"" SS tig welded downpipe back exhaust for a friend I did this morning


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

this is fab work right? gift for Christmas I just made.
took a chevy rear diff pin and heated to and hammered it into shape, hammered out wings and stand and tigged it together. made a wood stained base. its for a gift for a pilot friend of mine that flies huge jets..... their house it rustic wood and ruff hammered metal so I wanted to try and match their style...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I really like that


----------



## Whitbread (Dec 19, 2007)

GT40 headers. 2" tubes, all 304SS.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Fabulous work as usual!


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking fantastic.


----------



## BTEK Fab (Feb 8, 2007)

Here are some 16v and 12v VR manifolds I Engineered and have made up. CFD designed and CNC'd port transitions and velocity stacks. Velocity stack is not as wide or rounded over as I would like but it is the best I could get with my equipment. 










This is one of the pRojects getting the 12V manifold along with a turbo manifodl, custom boost piping, and tucked away coolant res. and some other goodies. 








And here are a few of my RWD widebody mk2 jetta...


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

BTEK Fab said:


> Here are some 16v and 12v VR manifolds I Engineered and have made up. CFD designed and CNC'd port transitions and velocity stacks. Velocity stack is not as wide or rounded over as I would like but it is the best I could get with my equipment


:heart::thumbup:


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

 Any more on that mk2?


----------



## gainesb2003 (Jul 13, 2008)

MikkiJayne said:


> Any more on that mk2?


 x's 10000000000000 on that widebody rwd mk2 :thumbup:


----------



## Truckinduc (Apr 24, 2011)

My mkII big brake spindles I built, which happen to be for sale


----------



## Maxf31 (Oct 30, 2002)

weiRtech said:


> great work, you guys should submit some of this stuff to www.fabricationlife.com
> 
> here is some of mine.


What are those ?


----------



## ZiggyB (Aug 15, 2010)

Some awesome work here !!!!


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

Dam I missed threads like this on this forum, not many if any at all these days.


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

Quick fan shroud for mkiii i whipped up at work-simple but clean and effective


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daunicorn (Apr 20, 2005)

haggardfab said:


> I wanna play too...


Wow, I want one of these now lol thanks.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Finished up a terrible tubular header and wastegate dump tube for a buddies subie. I should've warmed up on the stainless, been awhile. Mostly aluminum these days :/


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

dam I missed threads like these here , dunno where every one disappeared to just over nite... seems like the got abducted by old age or something.


----------



## VWallin (May 17, 2010)

My manifold


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Follow on ig @UngluckInc and @ungluck









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: having have a hard on porn for a while. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

We need more peoole posting in here

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> We need more peoole posting in here
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


i heard you came back to the main land...are you working for Justin now?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

zoidmk5 said:


> i heard you came back to the main land...are you working for Justin now?


I sent the last two years working as the lead fabricator for Singer vehicle design. Then in May, I moved to Washington and left Singet to work with Justin 
He's a wealth of knowledge. 











Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

I've seen those clamps on the internets, been thinking about using those when I redo my piping on my R32T

Working for Singer must have been a cool experience!


----------



## zoidmk5 (Sep 17, 2006)

Vegeta Gti said:


> I sent the last two years working as the lead fabricator for Singer vehicle design. Then in May, I moved to Washington and left Singet to work with Justin
> He's a wealth of knowledge.


i've been following Justin's stuff for years. tried to get him to make a few things i've designed (im a mechanical engineer) but i always seem to catch him at a time when he can't take on new work...always look forward to seeing updates from him


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

fouckhest said:


> I've seen those clamps on the internets, been thinking about using those when I redo my piping on my R32T
> 
> Working for Singer must have been a cool experience!


They're couplers  and you should. It makes things easy to work on and no boost leaks(customers running 100+psi)


Singer was definitely an experience!!!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

zoidmk5 said:


> i've been following Justin's stuff for years. tried to get him to make a few things i've designed (im a mechanical engineer) but i always seem to catch him at a time when he can't take on new work...always look forward to seeing updates from him


 We will deff be looking for stuff in the future man!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

If anyone knows how to contact ALRDesign please PM me (I will not see a response otherwise).


The member has been banned so can not PM, Google searches show graphic design companies and/or an Instagram/Pintrest account which I can't see as do not have an account.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

The A1 and A2 German said:


> If anyone knows how to contact ALRDesign please PM me (I will not see a response otherwise).
> 
> 
> The member has been banned so can not PM, Google searches show graphic design companies and/or an Instagram/Pintrest account which I can't see as do not have an account.


 Huh

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

The garage setup day light and night. 

Dynasty dx200.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

hell yeah........ your showing how space vs. quality is a ratio you have under control!...........

:beer:


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Vegeta Gti said:


> Huh
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Huh what?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

carsluTT said:


> hell yeah........ your showing how space vs. quality is a ratio you have under control!...........


Thank you sir!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Track seat bases for Singer Vehicle Design and 4.0l plenum intake runners









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Singer stuff first two. Last two my own personal parts.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## carsluTT (Dec 31, 2004)

some work Ive been taking care of for my own projects.......

fired up the plasma cnc system.....










made a jig to hold a gt40 compressor housing










also made a rotating mount for the compressor jig










had issues with blowing the boost tubes loose so decided to make this a bit more solid. after all what cant a tig welder fix?.... 










another jig to hold all the parts together for welding




























sure its not a vw but its got plenty of vw parts, ive been digging parts right off of my TT to get this truck running again


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

**** yes Jeff. Looks great man

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyPigeon (Sep 28, 2017)

Last week I have built a custom rear end exhaust section for my 2018 Sportwagen 4motion. The 2017 had single tip on each side but the 2018 have tips hidden behind a trapezoid shape that look like false tips. I love the car but that single thing disappointed me so much that I had to do something about it!

Kept the stock resonator and added two MagnaFlow 14416 muffler and MagnaFlow 35225 tips. Line size is 2.5" to the rear. Growl loudly and is throaty at idle/low rpm and is relatively quiet at higher rpm! I'm pretty happy with the result!

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

DirtyPigeon said:


> Last week I have built a custom rear end exhaust section for my 2018 Sportwagen 4motion. The 2017 had single tip on each side but the 2018 have tips hidden behind a trapezoid shape that look like false tips. I love the car but that single thing disappointed me so much that I had to do something about it!
> 
> Kept the stock resonator and added two MagnaFlow 14416 muffler and MagnaFlow 35225 tips. Line size is 2.5" to the rear. Growl loudly and is throaty at idle/low rpm and is relatively quiet at higher rpm! I'm pretty happy with the result!
> 
> Cheers!


****ing beautiful sir

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

been gone for about 10 years. nice to see nothing has happened! LOL


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Lol not a lot of action in here

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

yep, have a "real" job now, married, two kids, house, boat, etc.....


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

I've always had a real job. 

It just involves this. 5 dogs, many many acres, big shop, a few cars, guns, traveling. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## B1-16V (Aug 5, 2002)

Just stumbled on this thread. Absolutely love this stuff. Hoping the thread doesn't die.

Thought I'd add a project I did. It's not nearly to the level of some in here, but it was fun, and I'm super happy with it.

This is the shift linkage for a "B2". So, VW Quantum, Audi 4000, or "BX", VW Fox.
The linkage from the factory uses rubber bits to hold everything together. They wear out badly, to the point of not being able to shift. Even when new, there's a bit of play.
I replaced all the soft bits with bearings and a piece of Delrin.
Now the only "play" is what's inside the transmission. 
The shifter throw is now reduced also. The "bolt" that you see at the bottom, used to come out the top. Making it longer below the bracket reduced the throw.

I also taught myself how to do zinc electroplate, and yellow chromate coating.
I can't wait to drive it. Car is still in work.







































http://imgur.com/Hcxh5Dy


----------



## thechoochlyman (Mar 14, 2017)

More machining than fabbing, but this is a billet coolant flange I build for the 1Z/AHU TDI engines. The stock plastic part tends to crack and leak quite frequently (especially the non-OEM version) so I came up with this a few years back. Made and sold several dozen over the years.


----------

